# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Skip the logos when starting up the game.

## fearfart

This quick guide will make you happy, I am sure of it.
You, like me, hate the series of logos that are played every damn time you launch ESO. It's obtrusive, takes valuable time and is completely uncalled for on fast PCs. 
I'll help you turn it off.

First, you need to navigate to your ESO user settings folder. Those of you who use addons will be familiar with this folder. The default location for the folder is C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\Documents\Elder Scrolls Online. If you play on EU servers, you will want to open the liveeu folder, US players open the live folder. Within this folder you will find several subfolders and a few text documents. Open the text document named *UserSettings.txt* Now navigate roughly halfway down, untill you see a setting called SET SkipPregameVideos "0". Change this "0" to a "1" and save the document.
*
The annoying intro movies are now a thing of the past. Enjoy logging in faster and smoother.*  :Wink:

----------


## solidriver

thanks,

but mouse clicking on the logo screens or spacebar, is just as quick.

----------


## fearfart

> thanks,
> 
> but mouse clicking on the logo screens or spacebar, is just as quick.


It really is not. Well, speaking as a user of an SSD. Your mileage may vary.

----------


## adsl420

thanks, i can start to login in lessthen .1 sec!!

----------


## ToR

> thanks,
> 
> but mouse clicking on the logo screens or spacebar, is just as quick.


It's not. Changing this one line to disable them completely is much quicker.

----------


## SacredSpenny

Thanks a lot, +rep, great info

----------


## SomeGuyHereOnTheBoards

Thanks for the tip

----------


## leetdemon

no doubt this is way faster thanks  :Smile:

----------


## monstereater

Pretty cool. Thanks

----------


## Guide123

Very useful, thanks.

----------


## mightychieftain

+rep thanks for finding this

EDIT: Apparently, you were the last one I gave rep to, so I can't. I'll come back once I've given some more out  :Smile:

----------


## nGxSiphor

Thanks for this, hate them silly logo's especially since its using up valuable gaming time !  :Wink:

----------


## rubbershere

All you have to do is hit ESC 3x....

----------


## l-Munchies-l

> All you have to do is hit ESC 3x....


True...but the same can be said for making a one time alteration to your UserSettings.txt file. The former (hit ESC 3x) is monotonous and appears to be slower; whereas, the latter is seamless and convenient.

Thanks for the guide, fearfart.

----------


## fearfart

> True...but the same can be said for making a one time alteration to your UserSettings.txt file. The former (hit ESC 3x) is monotonous and appears to be slower; whereas, the latter is seamless and convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the guide, fearfart.


Not to mention, making a small alteration is a one time thing, whilst pressing escape on startup is something you will have to do every damn time for as long as you play ESO.. lol..

----------

